
NoSQL Database Doesn’t Mean No Schema - type0
https://medium.com/capital-one-developers/nosql-database-doesnt-mean-no-schema-a824d591034e
======
elvinyung
Please forgive me if I'm misunderstanding something, but hasn't Postgres
basically completely subsumed the use case for schemaless datastores? I
thought that in the (IMO) few cases where you want to store schemaless/sparse
data, you could just use `jsonb`.

